# Gold Trend?



## martyoo (21 Jan 2008)

Hi,

Reading Shipman's book at the moment. Really enjoying it. I'm especially interested in the part of trying to identify trends and entry signals.
I made a wee chart with excel of Gold prices since 1968 and applied a moving average with the prices.
Would I be right in saying this is at a stage 2 at the moment? I just want to know if I am on the right track.
Thanks


----------



## z106 (21 Jan 2008)

martyoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Reading Shipman's book at the moment. Really enjoying it. I'm especially interested in the part of trying to identify trends and entry signals.
> I made a wee chart with excel of Gold prices since 1968 and applied a moving average with the prices.
> ...


 
I'd probably call it a stage 2 as well.
As in - it ain't stage 1 - the run has been going on a few years at this point.

And i don't think you could call it stage 3 either as ever7y man and his dog isn't involved.


----------



## martyoo (21 Jan 2008)

Thats what I thought. I want to have some experience identifying theses trends before I invest in anything.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## z106 (21 Jan 2008)

I'm going to his seminar next sunday in dublin actually. I'll let you know if he has anything else to say tha's not in his book.

Probably won't be i'd say but should be interesting anyway.


----------



## coola (22 Jan 2008)

its not far off stage 3. people have been buying it furiously recently


----------

